# USPS strikes again



## silence882 (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm just here to vent.

Last Monday I sent 4 emersonii seedlings (that I sold on here) via priority mail from Maryland to Missouri. It arrived today - the 2-day package took a full 7 days to get there. Luckily it's been freakishly warm along the route for the last week and the seedlings arrived in good shape.

I'm seriously considering going with UPS from now on and just eating the increased cost.

--Stephen


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 14, 2015)

My own experience is that USPS is far more reliable delivering plants than either FedEx or UPS unless I opt for the most expensive overnight services. Even then the post office does just as well for lower cost. I'm sure it varies a lot from place to place, but in December I wouldn't rely on any of them. They are completely overwhelmed by the volume of packages now.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 14, 2015)

Man, that's ridiculous. But right in line with my experience with USPS as well.

Since around mid November, about 1/2 of the packages I've received that were shipped USPS have been delivered late, but truth be told, USPS has never had a particularly great track record with on time delivery.

With the weather being so nice around here, I've been tempted to place an order or two, but the shipping issue is the sole reason I haven't. I don't feel like dealing with the stress of waiting and hoping things don't get lost or frozen, and I don't feel like putting the vendor through the hassle.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 14, 2015)

I can beat that. Priority mail package took 10 days to arrive, arriving today. I must also say that most times the Post Office has been pretty reliable. I was told that the plants look good even after this long time in a dark box.


----------



## bullsie (Dec 14, 2015)

Ha! Several years ago I sent a box of orchids USPS priority with tracking from PA to OK. Left second week of October and got there week before Christmas. I had no idea where it was at all that time and neither did the post office.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2015)

It's the time of year. I heard today that all 3 carriers are experiencing heavy loads right now, and taking longer for packages to get to their destinations. I experienced this with FedEx over Thanksgiving.


----------



## abax (Dec 14, 2015)

I always specify FedEx two day and always get my packages delivered to my door in excellent condition.
Extra cost but well worth it.


----------



## Clark (Dec 15, 2015)

Postmaster Richard Perry- Clark, my dad used to drink with his dad.

This is how gov't hires.
That is why I get shitty service.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 15, 2015)

Imagine what the future holds for orchid hobbyists. At some point USPS will not accept packages containing perishable products. Just too many complaints from customers.


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 15, 2015)

gonewild said:


> Imagine what the future holds for orchid hobbyists. At some point USPS will not accept packages containing perishable products. Just too many complaints from customers.



They already have a long list of non-acceptable items as it is. Last year I wanted to send a wine bottle puzzle (a cage around the bottle that you have to solve in order to get at and open the wine) to friends in Indiana. They wouldn't take it because of the wine bottle. 16% alcohol, come on, seriously? Had to ship it UPS.


----------



## Ray (Dec 15, 2015)

Neither the USPS nor UPS will pay for losses of perishable items. FedEx claims not to, but in the two claims I've made since going with them in 2001, they did.


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 15, 2015)

I am sure everyone will have different experiences. I see that USPS can take as long as three days to ship a priority package between Dallas to Houston (3.5 hours driving distance) vs Fedex home delivery taking just one day. 
But over the weekend I am happy to see USPS take two days to deliver a package to Illinois. Shipped Saturday arriving Monday.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 15, 2015)

Well if the following doesn't beat everything. When the package took so long to get to it's destination (10 days rather than 2). I went to two different post offices at different times. The large one, just blew me off. The super small one man operation post office took down the information and said he would follow it. Today he called and informed me that the package arrived yesterday and that he was sorry that it took so long. It's nice to know that some people actual care.


----------



## bulolo (Dec 15, 2015)

I'll have to add my two cents....
I'm the one Bob and Stephen are talking about with the USPS shipping times. Both boxes arrived 7 or more days late and all plants seem just fine sitting in the boxes so long. I guess the boxes stayed in a warm place because the plants look great. I'll also have to add to the complaints because I had ordered from another retail grower 4 Paphs and 1 Phrag and the box took 5 days to get to me. Out of the 4 Paphs 2 were undamaged while the other 2 had some freeze damage ranging from sorta minor to severe but both will probably survive. The Phrag was dead on arrival. I had been in contact with the vendor and when the box arrived I immediately pulled it off of the porch. While emailing the vendor I jokingly surmised that the plants had froze in Spokane where tracking said it had sat for days, but I got the feeling the vendor took offense to that by the remarks I received back stating they had froze on my end not theirs. I must remember that feelings can easily be hurt by emailed words.
I also should say that I had ordered a forth box from another retail vendor which only took three days for shipping. Yes, I'm treating myself well for Christmas!


----------



## Hien (Dec 16, 2015)

well,
-I don't think you can actually say USPS is better than FedEx or vice versa anymore, because I found out they use each other services for the routes (there are times the Fedex package were delivered by the local USPS, and USPS use the Fedex for the part of the trip between the states)
-recently, a Floridian seller sent 2 days priority mail to me, took the Post office more than a week to get to New Jersey (if it is really 2 days, it would be still in the warm weather part of the week, by day 6th the temperature is nasty cold, the freezing cold damaged all the vandas badly)
-just got some plants from Peter (Bigleaf), when I ask Peter to send the plants out on Monday so they would get here before the temperature change on Friday, Peter actually send them out instantly on Saturday, so I got them yesterday it is still warm, thanks Peter 
-it also depends on the plants and the way they are packed , if the vendors put the plants inside some plastic layers sealed with tape, then have a lot of peanut foam between that and the outer box, they will survive. Heatpack do absolutely nothing, because like the case of the vandas' shipment, by day 6th , we all know packages don't get to us in 2 days (maybe heatpacks are useful only for sending stuffs from cold area to warmer states to protect the plants on the first leg of the trip)
-by the way, it was so funny , once I ordered some plants from the next door county in NJ, the plants took a scenic trip to another place in NJ , then to PA , then back to NJ , then many more places before getting to my door.


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Hien, You are right. I ordered a motor for a downdraft vent on amazon. It was shipped by UPS. However it got passed to USPS. From that point there is no tracking information - and I was given delivery day between 12-15 and 12-20. Fortunately I got it yesterday.

When I used to import phals via USPS years ago from Taiwan - I have phals survive bare root in transit for 3 weeks. Orchids are resilient unless they get cold damage below freezing. I had phals that survive 4 hours of 38F when they are dry - this includes Phal gigantea. Ones that I water the day before all rotted.


----------



## silence882 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey look they did it again. This box isn't supposed to bend twice.

Luckily the plants inside were fine.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 28, 2017)

I wonder what giant is hiding in that big box? lol


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 28, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I wonder what giant is hiding in that big box? lol



My guess is not phrag Glen Decker


----------



## troy (Jun 28, 2017)

Lol!!! What is it?


----------



## silence882 (Jun 28, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I wonder what giant is hiding in that big box? lol



It was 2 multi-growth Phrag Green Hornets - 1 at each end of the box with the pot facing towards the end. They were each about a foot tall so they nestled in nicely. The bends happened a little ways up each plant so they handled it just fine.

I once had a similar box with a similar bend in it that held a new fluorescent tube. That did not handle it just fine.


----------



## troy (Jun 28, 2017)

It's a definite hit and miss with that entity, glad your plants arrived ok


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2017)

Stop whining! My Mt. Toro album in bud from Lucky Girl never made it at all, damn thieves!


----------



## h_mossy (Jul 4, 2017)

That sucks!

Good thing they made it through. Do they make good on screw ups if they don't survive? At the very least, they should compensate you because they breached their delivery date agreement, you just lucked out that they made it through.


----------

